# LeBron's Sports Loyalties Irritate Hometown Fans



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> CLEVELAND -- LeBron James may raise the ire of local fans by wearing a New York Yankees cap or cheering for the Dallas Cowboys, but another of the city's biggest sports stars isn't bothered by the NBA icon's out-of-town loyalties.
> 
> As far as Browns wide receiver Braylon Edwards is concerned, James can root, root, root for any team he wishes.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3578795


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*

the Yankees and Cowboys... how... original...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*

He supports Ohio State though, right? So that's all that should really matter to Ohioans.


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*



Dornado said:


> the Yankees and Cowboys... how... original...


Exactly. I'm sure he's a Bulls fan too. He represents the front-running fans from all over this country that just like the teams that were thrown on tv. I don't care that much that he doesn't support the Cleveland teams, it just bothers me that he is one of those yankees/cowboys people.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*

Were the Cowboys even winning Superbowls when Lebron was a kid? And the Yankees haven't won a world series in a minute. If Lebron were a front runner he'd be rocking a Red Sox hat.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*



futuristxen said:


> He supports Ohio State though, right? So that's all that should really matter to Ohioans.


The thing about that though is it's really front-running there as well...OSU even though we have stumbled recently in title games is always one of the top squads in the country.

It's not a coincidence that he supports the Yankees, Cowboys, Bulls, and Ohio State - all teams who were winning big when he grew up. Nothing necessarily wrong with it, but it would be nice to see him support Ohio teams considering he grew up in Akron and is treated like a King in the state. 

I think in Lebron's mind supporting Akron is different from supporting Cleveland, or the state of Ohio though. So we can't really expect him to root for the Browns/Indians.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*

Go Cowboys!


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*

damn cleveland fans should get off his back.....dont want to give him any moe reason to leave *NO BAITING *in 2010......it's been 5 years and they still havent found 1 quality #2 wingman to help him out there.


----------



## TheBowski (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*



futuristxen said:


> Were the Cowboys even winning Superbowls when Lebron was a kid? And the Yankees haven't won a world series in a minute. If Lebron were a front runner he'd be rocking a Red Sox hat.


The Cowboys won the super bowl in 93, 94, and 96. Not to mention they have been labeled "America's Team" and have had multiple prime-time games every year for a long time. The Yankees were also big in the mid-to-late-90s, winning a couple championships. These happened when Lebron was a kid, so he decided they were his favorite teams.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*

Not that I really care but yea, I don't like that Lebron follows the Yankees and Cowboyz either.. Not cause of the hometown thing, just that its the Yankees and Cowboys..


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*

He can follow any team he wants (outside of the NBA of course), you can't tell him who to root for. What would bug me as a fan is him showing up at Indians' playoff games wearing a Yankees hat. No need to venture into your city's baseball stadium openly rooting for their opponents.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*

Can't we start the season already????? You know nothing going on when we're talking about Lebron's favoritism of non-cleveland teams


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*



Pioneer10 said:


> Can't we start the season already????? You know nothing going on when we're talking about Lebron's favoritism of non-cleveland teams


Yeah, this story is old from Cavaliers' fans standpoints who have *been knowing* these things. Yet this story comes out and people (some) are acting like this is new information. More fuel for the 2010 fever, right? Good gracious.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*

It's loyalties not royalties, no? Unless the rest of the article is pissed about some royalty deal that Lebron has.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*



remy23 said:


> Yeah, this story is old from Cavaliers' fans standpoints who have *been knowing* these things. Yet this story comes out and people (some) are acting like this is new information. More fuel for the 2010 fever, right? Good gracious.


Like it or not, many Cleveland fans are up in arms about this AGAIN right now.

It's almost as if they're TRYING to push this guy out of town. He's liked these teams since he was a kid. Why would you expect him to change because he was drafted by the Cavs? If he was drafted by another team, would we expect him to change to all the teams of whatever city he's drafted in? This is stupid and ridiculous and I'm ashamed that people are actually offended by Lebron's favorite teams in other sports.

Whining about him not supporting your favorite football team? ****ing attention whores.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> It's loyalties not royalties, no? Unless the rest of the article is pissed about some royalty deal that Lebron has.


Oops. You're right; I knew it was loyalties, too. No idea why I put in royalties in the thread title.

Anyway, I know this isn't new to most of you; just trying to help keep activity up everywhere. I do think people are making way too big a deal about it. As long as he's playing his hardest for the Cavs, who cares who his favorite teams are?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: LeBron's Sports Royalties Irritate Hometown Fans*



Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> What would bug me as a fan is him showing up at Indians' playoff games wearing a Yankees hat. No need to venture into your city's baseball stadium openly rooting for their opponents.


This is the issue to me. He can obviously root for whoever he wants to, but showing a bit more respect to the hometown teams would be a nice thing to see - given who he is and the media attention he knows it will generate.


----------

